# 95' nissan pickup high idle??



## Nissan4x4 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Anyone know what can cause high idle on a 95 nissan pickup with 2.4L engine manual trans. Idles at 1000 once warm but when coming to a stop and I press in the clutch the idle will only come down to about 1500 and I can tap gas and it will go down eventually. I have cleaned throttle body and checked throttle linkage both ok and ran bottle of some fuel system cleaner.

Any suggestions?.....Thanks


----------



## Nissan4x4 (May 9, 2005)

Nissan4x4 said:


> Hi
> Anyone know what can cause high idle on a 95 nissan pickup with 2.4L engine manual trans. Idles at 1000 once warm but when coming to a stop and I press in the clutch the idle will only come down to about 1500 and I can tap gas and it will go down eventually. I have cleaned throttle body and checked throttle linkage both ok and ran bottle of some fuel system cleaner.
> 
> Any suggestions?.....Thanks



Anyone?????


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nissan4x4 said:


> Hi
> Anyone know what can cause high idle on a 95 nissan pickup with 2.4L engine manual trans. Idles at 1000 once warm but when coming to a stop and I press in the clutch the idle will only come down to about 1500 and I can tap gas and it will go down eventually. I have cleaned throttle body and checked throttle linkage both ok and ran bottle of some fuel system cleaner.
> 
> Any suggestions?.....Thanks


I'm afraid I don't know specifically for your truck (I'm fairly new to Nissans), but how about an electric choke sticking? Could the idle speed screw have gotten misadjusted somehow? 1k idle seems high for a manual; I would think more like 700 or 750 RPM. How about a cracked, broken, or disconnected vacuum line? There's a host of sensors that could probalbly be misinforming the ECU (like the TPS and the fuel or air temp sensor). Just some thoughts.

Have you checked your computer for error codes?


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

Most likely, it needs a Thermo wax Kit, and a T-stat. You may try just replaceing the Wax Kit, and that may resolve the problem.


----------



## Nissan4x4 (May 9, 2005)

titan_213 said:


> Most likely, it needs a Thermo wax Kit, and a T-stat. You may try just replaceing the Wax Kit, and that may resolve the problem.



Is this part only available from nissan cant seem to find it on autozone or advance sites?


----------

